# 2016 Gen2 K&N Intake Installation Questions



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey, I got a K&N Typhoon (http://store.badnewsracing.net/KN-Typhoon-Intake-2016-Chevrolet-Cruze_p_639.html) intake coming in on Wednesday and I wanted to get some things clear. I've seen on the forum that you have to disconnect the negative battery terminal when you install it or else you will get a check engine light? If anyone can give me any advice on this and any other information that may be beneficial to me when I install it that would be great. Once its done, I'll get a video of the intake and exhaust together


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Man, you are killin' me. So jealous! Haha! Can't wait to see/hear it when you get it completed.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Cruzen18 said:


> Man, you are killin' me. So jealous! Haha! Can't wait to see/hear it when you get it completed.



I most definitely will.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Bump


----------

